# Attack of the wild rabbit!



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

12th of November.
So after coming back from my October holiday (on the 19th) I saw a wild rabbit in my garden. It instantly saw me and bolted to it's hidey hole in our compost heap. 
Just to clarify I don't live in the countryside or the middle of nowhere. I live in a large town, not even close to the outskirts, within walking distance to the CBD. So you can imagine I was pretty darn shocked to see this wild animal making its home here.
Anyway a couple days later (around the 22nd) I had discovered that the little SOB had eaten my pumpkins! :war:
Now I have a reason to catch it and dispose of it. Only I am grasping at straws figuring out how to catch it. Smoking it out comes to mind but I don't wish to burn my garden to ashes.
I will post further information when I have sussed out a good way to catch it.
Thanks.


----------



## levizar (Nov 13, 2014)

Use ferrets then put nets over all the holes then when they bolt out there straight into the nets


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

I like your thinking. I have always wanted pet ferrets but I don't have the time to dedicate to looking after them. Not to mention the costs of all of that.


----------

